# Life and times of: Cheeni my lionhead dwarf :)



## Cheenisowner (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! Mine name is ishi and thought that this would be a great idea to introduce myself and my bunny a little more in depth! We live in Canada, Ontario and I am soon to graduate from university with an Honours BA in political science! 

Just to give you guys a little bit more background info. *Cheeni* was given to me as a gift for Valentines day (daw so cute) lol and she is the best gift I have ever received! She was already around four months when she had been picked up and is now 7 months. She is a fluffy, white lionhead dwarf (BEW) which is why I called her Cheeni. Her name means sugar in my language (Hindi) and..well it sounded cute. The breeder was kind enough to send me photos of her when she was a baby so that I could see her progression of cuteness lol Hope you enjoy, will try to make an entry every day or so, big or small but will post an excessive amount of pictures 


*My baby when she was a baby!*







*Giving me that "you take too many pictures of me" look lol *





*she LOVES hiding in this corner (and no she doesn't pee there) lol I've checked *





*First time eating kale and she LOVED it!*





*She is obsessed with parsley!*





*Loves her pineapple too! Giving about 2-3 times a week as suggested from some lovely fellow rabbit owners of this board!*






*About to nose nudge the camera lol*


----------



## MiserySmith (Apr 27, 2012)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 27, 2012)

a real sweetie


----------



## Samara (Apr 27, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## Cheenisowner (Apr 29, 2012)

*Cheeni the diva...*

A couple of months ago I placed a mirror down near my dresser to see what Cheeni would do. At first she was creeping near by, smelling and wondering who she was seeing. I think she may have first thought it was another bunny but in due time I think she was able to figure out it was just her  so now..I realized I created a diva! 

Every morning when I open the blinds and open her gate she comes hopping towards the mirror and grooms herself in front of it for a half hour! It is the cutest thing! She also gives it a few licks and then sits (for a few moments) when she's done then boosts off for her morning run around. Silly bunny


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 29, 2012)

*Cheenisowner wrote: *


>


Words cannot describe how much I love this picture! SO. CUTE. :weee:


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww..  Your bun is so adorable. She even knows it. That's why she is kissing herself in the mirror. "Mirror, mirror, I don't need to ask- I already know I'm the cutest."


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 1, 2012)

* Taking to new heights*

Last night I was doing some reading on my laptop and Cheeni was running around being her curious little self as usual. I have this red pillow that she loves licking and jumping over and it was right beside my bed. She kept standing on her back hind legs to look at me and went on to the pillow to do the same thing. Next thing I know she jumped up on to my bed! I am SO proud of her! I've been trying to get her to do that for SO long and she finally did!! It was the cutest thing. I was afraid of her peeing on my bed but she was conscious enough to jump off on her own, run over to her litter box, do her business and then come back and jump on to the bed. Will get pictures if she does it again today.

Such a proud moment for my little sugar bunny


----------



## HEM (May 1, 2012)

Hello Cheeni, you are very cute!!
We also put a mirror on the ground and our Dilly loved it too. I think at first she thought that there was another bunny around and she had another friend.
But still so cute


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 1, 2012)

HEM wrote:


> Hello Cheeni, you are very cute!!
> We also put a mirror on the ground and our Dilly loved it too. I think at first she thought that there was another bunny around and she had another friend.
> But still so cute



Thank you  Haha definitely so, I think she realized after a good couple of weeks it was just her..possibly...but adorable trying to groom herself :halo


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 1, 2012)

ohbunnies wrote:


> Awww..  Your bun is so adorable. She even knows it. That's why she is kissing herself in the mirror. "Mirror, mirror, I don't need to ask- I already know I'm the cutest."



Very true! and thank you


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 1, 2012)

ArdenBunny wrote:


> Words cannot describe how much I love this picture!Â  SO.Â  CUTE.Â Â  :weee:



Thank you


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 1, 2012)

*She is just too cute*





*Posing for the camera*






*Hmm..the bed doesn't look too high*






*I knew I could make it!! (wish I had gotten a better picture but she was too fast!)*





*A nice rewarding massage*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2012)

:wave::inlove:


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 2, 2012)

*May 2nd 2012,

Hey everyone!

So last night I figured I would try leaving Cheeni's cage door open so she could come in and out as she pleases. Normally, since I've had her the last couple of months I've been gradually letting her have more and more freedom. I usually keep her cage open through out the entire day right from the morning and only close it when we both go to sleep but I figured it'd be nice to try leaving it open all the time. 

The entire room is bunny proofed for her and it was so cute because I could hear her running around in the dark. I was a bit worried about whether or not she would find her way to her litter box but she sure did! She left no mess except for getting into this little shelf I have on the ground that is attached to my side table where she loves to pull out old novels of mine from! Other then that she was amazing so I rewarded her with a little bit of strawberry which she instantly finished!

Here are some pictures and hope you all have a wonderful day!



This is what I saw right when I woke up, her napping beside my books lol






Daily affection





Curious Cheeni






Cute little fluff ball that she is






"awww another pictureeeee?!"






Cheeni want to go play outside? "huh what did you say?!"





*


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

I have so many chewed books. Man do I have chewed books.


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 5, 2012)

*No idea what Cheeni has against my toes but she loves nudging them which proceeds her to start attacking them LOL She just did it now while I'm sitting on the ground with my legs stretched out and I said "Cheeni! nooooooooooooooo" She looked at me...made a little moan and hopped into her cage. She is now sitting looking at the wall. hahaha Its so cute. *


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## LakeCondo (May 5, 2012)

She probably can tell from your toes where you have been & she wants to share the experience.


----------



## ohbunnies (May 8, 2012)

In reply to your toe post, haha-
My rabbits hate the hems of my pants. They will jump high and attack them, like cats do. I think it's because they smell like something foreign and they don't like it. I have to roll my pant legs up or wear capris if I don't want to be attacked when I sit on the couch.

Your bun is so cute.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 22, 2012)

OMG your Cheeni is adorable.:inlove:

I love Blue eyed Bunnies, I have 2 myself.

Is Cheeni been spayed? 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her. 

Susan


----------



## scissors (May 22, 2012)

Doed Cheeni have Blue eyes? Totally adorable ! How much does she weigh and how old now? Love this forum ! Nancee:big kiss:


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 24, 2012)

* Sorry it's been awhile! Cheeni has been a very busy bunny being the curious little furball that she is! I recently introduced her to my sister in-laws teacup yorkshire terrier and it was the cutest thing! The first time she was a bit defensive and thumped a couple of times. I was surprised because the dog is a bit hyper but he was VERY calm around her and just walked beside her. The second time she was loving his company! They spent the afternoon outside together being all cuddly and would run around in my living room together as well! 

Just to answer a couple of the questions from above, I do plan on spaying her but unfortunately being a student I have to save up but plan on getting her spayed this summer! She is 8 months as of yesterday and yes she has beautiful crystal blue eyes  OH and I think she is around 2 lbs but I plan on checking that tomorrow lol

Here are some pictures of her and Zillah


























*


----------



## toyabrooke (May 24, 2012)

So is she free roaming 24/7 now? I was thinking about letting Horatio have the study all day but I worry about something happening when I am gone or him chewing things he shouldn't. So far he has been perfect though. 

How is Cheeni going with it though? 

Beautiful girl too ^__^


----------



## LakeCondo (May 24, 2012)

So cute. There should be a contest to enter the pictures in.


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 24, 2012)

* May 24th:

So today was grooming day! We successfully brushed her (not so much on the bottom since she is too stubborn to let me flip her over) and cut her nails. Her ears were fine although there is a little crust in the corner of her eye sometimes that I usually wipe away but it has not gotten worse and her eye seems fine otherwise no watering or anything of the sort. 

I came into my room yesterday to find miss diva on my bed eating her parsley. 






Let me tell you...she was having a blast so eloquently flying up on to my bed as if she had wings (I have a high bed) and she is now able to get off of it comfortably. As soon as the sun started to rise I kept hearing sniffing in my ear, feeling licks on my cheeks and humming noises as she hopped around the bed. Silly bunny! She was so good about peeing too she would hop off and run to her litter box but I think she didn't make it this morning and I heard a loud hum and thump on my bed which was her way of saying "mommy I made an uh oh". HUGE pee stain on my comforter but it was fresh so it didn't soak through thankfully and was able to throw it in the wash right away. 

Fun day for her so far lol 


Toyabrooke- She is free roaming in my room and has been for awhile. When I open the door she goes hopping into the hall way and waits at the stairs and I carry her down to our main living room which is huge and perfect for her to run around in. She goes nuts in there and gets a good amount of exercise! 

Lake Condo- I definitely would submit if there was!
*


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

Sounds like she is enjoying life! What a sweetie she is! 

My Luna gets those sleepies in her eye too. And I did the same thing as you, check her eye for watering. Thankfully nothing. 

Enjoy your blog. Love the pic of Cheeni meeting her new friend. Bunnies are so amazing. They can be friendly to all sorts of other animals. 

Look forward to reading more! 

K


----------



## ashley1205 (May 24, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable! My Lola has blue eyes too which made me instantly fall in love with her. Oh and she is absolutely obsessed with parsley as well! She gets soooo happy every morning when I pull it out and impatiently begs for me to get it for her faster. I love seeing pictures of your little one! Too cute =)


----------



## toyabrooke (May 27, 2012)

Aw that's so sweet!! I love that she waits at the starts!!! XD She has you well trained hehe. 

Well I might give Ray a try then... He is free roam every second I am home in his room i.e our study. Then when I go out he is locked in his crate (which he doesn't mind at all, all he does is sleep ;PP). 

Cheeni sounds very well behaved like my Ray though. He doesn't chew anything or make mistakes with his toilet training. Yay for well behaved bunnies!


----------



## ohbunnies (May 27, 2012)

Aww...Your bun is so adorable! It's cute that she waits for you to carry her down the stairs! lol. Rabbits have so much personality that no one ever realizes.


----------



## Cheenisowner (Nov 14, 2012)

* Busy Bunny!

It has been awhile but I figured I would venture back into the rabbitsonlione forum and Cheeni and I are happy to see so many cute buns! 

Cheeni has been a busy busy girl. We have opened her up to roam the main floor during the day. Made sure everything was vaccumed and wires were covered and at first she was hesitant but now she is having a blast! We opened up her downstairs cage so she knows where her food and litter box is and the cutest thing is to see her running from one room to the other because she has to do her business and goes flying on to the litter box lol 

For halloween I was able to find a cute pink hippo costume for her and she looked adorable! Other then that she is doing well and we will be booking her spay within the coming weeks. Will post pictures soon!:big wink:*


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

She is quite the doll. I think I missed your blog before as I joined shortly after the last entry. Loved looking at your pics. She sounds like quite the character  I have a black Lionhead Agnes the exact color opposite of your Cheeni.
Spaying is a great choice to make for your lil gal. I was nervous to have Agnes spayed but all went well and she is now even more enjoyable than before...which is unbelievable because she has been so sweet from the start.
Looking forward to hearing more about your Cheeni!


----------

